# WebService timeout / WS-RPC setzen, aber wie?



## bobymiller (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo !

Ich benutze gerade NetBeans um mir damit relativ einfach einen WebService zusammen zubauen. Problem bei der Sache ist allerdings, wie kann ich die jeweiligen TIMEOUTS zum senden und empfangen einstellen. Dieses soll sowohl auf der Server- als auch auf der Clientseite einstellbar sein.


```
ImplWebServiceBean ws = new ImplWebServiceBean();

        Endpoint endpoint = Endpoint.create(ws);
        endpoint.setExecutor(Executors.newFixedThreadPool(10));
        endpoint.publish("http://192.168.100.55:8090/MYWEBSERVICE");
```


Habe beim googeln folgende Hinweise gefunden, wie dieses funktionieren könnte. Und zwar sollen mit folgenden Standartvariablen die Werte gesetzt werden können. 

Nur wie kann ich diese Werte setzen? 

com.sun.xml.ws.request.timeout
com.sun.xml.ws.connect.timeout

com.sun.xml.internal.ws.request.timeout
com.sun.xml.internal.ws.request.timeout

sun.net.client.defaultConnectTimeout
sun.net.client.defaultReadTimeout

Brauch ich hierfür vielleicht erst einen BindingProvider oder so etwas und wenn ja, wie?

Danke euch


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

diese Eigenschaften kann man entweder beim java launcher via java -Dsun.net.client.defaultReadTimeout -cp ./bin de.tutorials.Main
mitgeben oder im Code über System.setProperty("sun.net.client.defaultReadTimeout","xxxx"); setzen.

Gruß Tom


----------

